# 14 week cycle tnt 450 excel pharma/dbol



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

Finally decided on my cycle 14 weeks

Weeks 1-14 excel pharma tnt 450 3ml pw

Weeks 1-6 Dianabol 40mg blue hearts pd

Currently 26

11%bf

92.5kg

Roll on tomorrow 

Will be posting regularly on sides and gains to see what this excel pharma is all about. first time using this lab I hear good things but some mixed reviews so here we go let's see what happens or doesn't happen as the case maybe (I hope not) lol


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

How much test and tren will that be?

I'm starting a similar cycle 600mg test 300mg tren e with 100mg oxys for 4 weeks.

I'm 6ft 92kg bf about 16% tho. Have you any starting pics would be interested to see 11% at 92kg if your about 6ft? My goal is to finish 90kg around 10%. Will be staring 300 kcals above maintenance and adjusting from there


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Only bad things about Exel here

(orals letro stanavar dbol were s**t)

hope your test is good

Best S


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

@SebbekOooo god that's not a good start  from what Iv read the tnt 450 is the most reliable from reading reviews fingers crossed my source hasn't let me down yet :/


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> How much test and tren will that be?
> 
> I'm starting a similar cycle 600mg test 300mg tren e with 100mg oxys for 4 weeks.
> 
> I'm 6ft 92kg bf about 16% tho. Have you any starting pics would be interested to see 11% at 92kg if your about 6ft? My goal is to finish 90kg around 10%. Will be staring 300 kcals above maintenance and adjusting from there


 Alright mate I'm 6 foot 3  the 3ml will work out to

450 test e

450 tren e

450 deca

I'm looking for more of a lean bulk but just using the dbol as a kicker even though il add some water I don't tend to hold much and i lose what I do gain fairly quick after stopping dbol which is a bonus.

I have a pic I want to post up but it keeps saying the image MB is to much how do I reduce it Down ? Not had this problem before.

What brand are you using mate ? Also are you running a thread at all ?


----------



## tren79 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ahhhhh Excel Pharma TNT

Excellent product. Very strong. 3 ml a week will see you good gains in size and strength. You will see your definition go down whilst on it. Id recommend taking 2 x proviron tablets a day whilst on this cycle to keep libido up and sides down plus maybe tamoxifen or arimidex or even cabergoline if you need to as it has 2 19 nor products (tren and deca).

Excel leteros are s**t, the Dbols are very good IMO. All the Excel Oils including the TNT are very strong products.

Enjoy the cycle, you will gain well and enjoy !!


----------



## growing (Jan 20, 2016)

Tnt450 is a great product even at 2ml per week !


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Excel had s**t results on anaboliclab iirc.


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

jchpowell said:


> Excel had s**t results on anaboliclab iirc.


 Care to expand on what items mate please ?


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

growing said:


> Tnt450 is a great product even at 2ml per week !


 Have you used it yourself then I take it ? What where the gains like mate ?


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

tren79 said:


> Ahhhhh Excel Pharma TNT
> 
> Excellent product. Very strong. 3 ml a week will see you good gains in size and strength. You will see your definition go down whilst on it. Id recommend taking 2 x proviron tablets a day whilst on this cycle to keep libido up and sides down plus maybe tamoxifen or arimidex or even cabergoline if you need to as it has 2 19 nor products (tren and deca).
> 
> ...


 Sounds good bud  cheers for the input. Have you ran many products your self from there range ? Or is it friends who have ? I'm fairly lean atm so hopefully won't look to bad by then end of 14 weeks im looking for more size anyway atm plenty of time before summer  . Iv got nolva at the ready just in case and will purchase caber to now you mention it. Appreciate the advice mate cheers.


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been using this at 2mil pw on a calorie deficit and I've got 3 weeks left just added anavar into the mix about a week ago, pretty happy with results if done again I would use 3mil


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

cbaynham said:


> Have you used it yourself then I take it ? What where the gains like mate ?





cbaynham said:


> Care to expand on what items mate please ?


 The ones I saw had no steroid in the at all..sure it was anavar and sonething


----------



## growing (Jan 20, 2016)

cbaynham said:


> Have you used it yourself then I take it ? What where the gains like mate ?


 My source was stocking excel back 4/5 years ago when people didnt know they existed,

tnt450 is probably there best product mate, from day one until now its consistent and does what it says on the tin, or leaflet in this case


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

The tnt 450 definitely has tren e in it. Currently 2.30am and the night sweats have started coming to the end of the first week. Crazy dreams also. My weights gone a little wild to 92 to 95 kg assuming thats water bloat from.the dbol perhaps. Time to try and get some shut eye lol


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

This is the only pic I can get to upload I'm slightly higher bf atm as this was just shy of 4 weeks ago. Pic bf was hanging around 9% weighing 90.5kg

Current at start of cycle 11% 92kg


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

cbaynham said:


> Care to expand on what items mate please ?


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

Currently just over 2 weeks in. .......weights up a nice 10 pound's. seeing sides from tren after roughly 7 days bareable atm though. Fingers crossed things keep advancing. Stomach definition has gone slightly. Appetite and libido are sky high. :thumb


----------

